# wiring mini light bars ??



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

i know im gonna be chewed out .. and be told "do a search" .. but i did ... i didn't see anything .... ive seen a few people on here over a period of time .. discuss ... hard wiring a light bar .. through the 3rd brake lights on the truck cabs... how hard is it to do ?? and what sealents .. if at all .. do you use to make sure theres is not short outs from water leakage ?? .. ive seen some pics .. but cant find them .. im thinkin do the same thing with my Whelen Patriot mini bar ... just didnt know if it works or not ??? I appreciate any feed back .. thanks ! !


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Do you have a gm truck? If so, run the wire thru the top of the third brake light and disconnect the cargo lights and hook the light bar wires to those. ONLY THE POSITIVE ON THE LIGHTBAR THOUGH! Hook the ground to one of the mounting screws for the third brake light. Then instead of the cargo light comming on the lightbar will when you hit the switch. Make sence?

Ryan


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

LOL yeah that great .. but i have a Dodge Dakota ... 1998 ... but my thing is i have 18 gauge wire coming out of the light assembly ... will the wires cause it not to be sealed all the way or what ?? i just dont want to short out my electrical system ..


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Try this for the wiring since I had a Dakota for a few years. You can disconnect the 3rd brake light/bed light by taking it off the cab (the whole assembly) Connect the lightbar to the Bed Light wire (red only) and hook the ground to the screws on the mount. If you have exposed area around the boot of the fixture, place alittle silicone to seal it from the water. During the winter when the plow season gets running if you can't shut off the dome light replace the bulbs with red bulbs so you don't get blinded.

Doing this will make it able for you to turn the lightbar off when you don't need it.

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

........................


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

Do a search foe a thread called 
able 2 strobe question

Regards Mike


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

if you use these methods, run the wire out the bottom side of the 3rd brake (helps prevent water leakage - just a dab of RTV).
be careful of current draw, some light systems monitor current and shut things dow when there is an over-current.
I'm going to perm. mount and pull wires to a complete new add-on (lght, sw, fused off batt) it requires dropping the headliner.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

Why not do it the right way, at least from an electonics stnadpoint, and at least run a dedicated switch or power feed up to the 3rd break light area? I can understand bringing in the cable through the 3rd brake light area so you dont have to drill holes, but whats with all this lazy cargo light diconnecting/tapping, etc etc. Things like that are why fires start, why warrantees are voided, and how hazards are created. 

Sorry for the rant, but SH*& like that is why I went into business....lazy/hack jobs are unsafe, unreliable, and most of all, disrespectful to yourself and your customer.

Just remember, how good is your light at keeping you/others safe if it doesnt work? Or if is causes the truck to catch fire?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

appreciate the responses ... when i get done tonight .. i will snap a pic .....


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

BlueLine Ent;410219 said:


> Why not do it the right way, at least from an electonics stnadpoint, and at least run a dedicated switch or power feed up to the 3rd break light area? I can understand bringing in the cable through the 3rd brake light area so you dont have to drill holes, but whats with all this lazy cargo light diconnecting/tapping, etc etc. Things like that are why fires start, why warrantees are voided, and how hazards are created.
> 
> Sorry for the rant, but SH*& like that is why I went into business....lazy/hack jobs are unsafe, unreliable, and most of all, disrespectful to yourself and your customer.
> 
> Just remember, how good is your light at keeping you/others safe if it doesnt work? Or if is causes the truck to catch fire?


Ditto man, I hate lazy hack work.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

If it's done right, it won't be a problem... I used to wire Fire Engines and Staff Vehicles along with alot of Police vehicles. Never had a burned wire or fire. If you wish NOT to do it yourself, get ahold of a safety equipment supply place or a 2 way radio company that does installations and have them do it. You'll have a warrentee on the work for awhile and if it's not done right you can get them to do it again.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

heres some pics of my question i asked earlier ... project done ... thanks for the help guys !! ..


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

nice work. What did you use to switch the light on and off?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

toggle switch located next to my 4 wheel switch ..... i will snap a pic of the inside ... you cannot see no visible wiring in the cab .....


----------

